# Waterfall/River



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi. I just setup my dart frog tank and finished landscaping. It looks great except it's a little too small for me to put a waterfall/river system in it  (it only has the floor space of about a 15gal) I'm going to set up a 20 gal long vivarium and move everything from the 15 gallon tank I have setup to the 20 gal. If I do end up doing this I'll have room for a waterfall/river system but I would'nt know how to build a waterfall/river system. Can anyone out there please give me plans or advice on how to build this type of system and how much it might cost? Thanks


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Try searching the forums....
There are plenty of peole that have shared their ideas....
You just need to use the search function.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

How do you use the search function? I dont even know where it is.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Look right below the Dendroboard.com banner at the top of this page. You should see "Search" next to a little magnifying glass. Click and away you go.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... sc&start=0


dendronewbie,
I just asked a similar question a few weeks ago. The link above takes you to it. I haven't created my waterfall yet, but you can see the riverbed I have.
HTH,
Gareth


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

*Waterall/River*

Hi. Thanks Niven for your help but it didn't really apply to the question I asked..... I've searched everywhere and couldn't find anything that helped me on how to setup a Waterfall/River system. All the stuff that I did find was dealing with false bottom tanks, which I don't have. Can someone please help me with info on this type of system???


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

The way that I create a waterfall/stream is to use Great Stuff foam. Simply build a slope with the foam, let it dry, and carve out the streambed so that the water flows how you like it (it cuts easily with a knife). Then silicone and cover with coco or gravel. It's really easy. A deep false bottom gives your pump a larger reservior of water to sit in. You can embed the pump output hose in the foam to hide it., and cover the electrical cord with silicon and coco as well (so it looks like a vine). The hardest part for me is figuring where to put the pump to make it accessible for maintenance.

As far as cost, foam is $4-5, silicone the same, and the pump and hose around $15. When picking a pump, be sure to get one with enough power to pump up to the height you need and then some. Each 90-degree turn in the tubing is the equivalent of added another foot of head height.

Other ways I've read of hear involve making the streambed from halved or quartered PVC tubing, covered with silicon and gravel, or plastic pond liner (likewise covered with silicon and gravel). I also have a tank where a curvy piece of ghostwood is acting as the streambed.

While a water feature is not really needed, I do think it adds a lot to the fun of terrarium construction and to the pride you'll get from you new setup.

Hope this helps, and welcome.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

NOW THAT'S A GOOD IDEA! (don't put the pump's electrical cord in the foam).
I wish I had though of that! It's too late now for me to cut it out, darn! Oh well, for the next one.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I use the great stuff to make my waterfalls also. I dont use false bottoms in my tanks. Instead I use all purpose gravel from Home Depot ( 4-5 bucks for 50 pound bag). What I do is use a tupperware or old margerine container cut slits in the bottom-side edges going about 3/4" up the side and across the bottom. I place the container in the tank before I put the gravel in (hint you can silicone it to the bottom glass) and I also put great stuff on the lid to disgiuse it. later the lid can be painted to look like rock or wood. When making my waterfall I inbed a hose larger then the one I will use going to my pump. This way once I am connecting the pump I can slip the hose through the larger inbeded hose. if I ever have to replace the pump or hose its a simple task and also makes cleaning the pump if it clogs much easier.


Hope this helps...
Bob


----------

